
Aloha Editor: an awesome HTML5 browser based editor - whalesalad
http://aloha-editor.com/
======
kiwidrew
I found a more detailed look at Aloha on Slideshare:
[http://www.slideshare.net/draftkraft/aloha-editor-
contentedi...](http://www.slideshare.net/draftkraft/aloha-editor-
contenteditable-useable)

In particular, there are some screenshots which show table editing, insertion
of images, and what appears to be navigation and forms as well. My favourite,
though, is on page 37, where it looks like some user-defined paragraph classes
("info" and "alert") have been included in the formatting toolbar -- it looks
_really_ slick!

There's at least one other project which is trying to make editing web content
better: <http://www.wymeditor.org/>

I recall reading that, due to the way that WYMeditor makes the HTML structure
explicity (while still keeping it relatively end-user-friendly), it tends to
encourage users to produce "nice" HTML -- simply because poorly-structured
HTML looks ugly in WYMeditor. :)

But wow, Aloha looks absolutely beautiful! The sooner FCKeditor and tinyMCE
die, the better off we'll all be.

~~~
fretlessjazz
CKEditor and TinyMCE have solved a very difficult problem in extremely elegant
ways; their developers deserve more respect than wishing their projects death.

~~~
kiwidrew
Both of those editors rely on the contentEditable support of the browser to
power the actual editing, and browsers have traditionally done a very poor job
at producing valid HTML. They make attempts at "post-validation" and
"attribute scrubbing", but these are at best makeup on a gorilla. I certainly
wouldn't call their solutions elegant.

Having worked on numerous content management systems in the past, one of our
biggest issues was trying to "lock down" the WYSIWYG editor so as to minimize
the chances that clients could inadvertently break the layout when editing. It
was a huge pain point for us, and I lost count of the number of times I had to
go in and fix broken pages.

I'm very glad to see that the state of the art in HTML editing is moving
forward, and it's well past time for CKEditor and TinyMCE to be put to
pasture, IMHO.

~~~
silvestrov
Same problem here: the one feature that all these editors lack is the ability
to restrict what kind of formatting that the users can create.

In a system I've created for a client, some users are allowed to use e.g. bold
and italic, but most users aren't (because they would go overboard and make
every other word bold). Post-scrubbing the edited html often breaks the
editing experience, and browsers have lot's of bugs in contenteditable.

~~~
draftkraft
Hi all, we try to address this issues (bugs of the browsers and functionally
to restrict to defined formatting) with Aloha Editor. For ex. we have more
than 80 unit tests for the ENTER button. One of those is hitting the ENTER in
a H1 Tag. The current is a release in an early development state and we want
to focus on reliability and basic functionality (be able to write without
errors) in first step.

------
jacksoncarter
On the insert tab, all I see is Table, but I can't seem to find inserting
images, editing hyperlinks, bullet points.

Also, Firefox keeps asking me if I want to kill an unresponsive script, so
wondering what that is...

And what is the aGPL? If I include a link to the js file on my webapp, do I
have to open source all my code? I really don't get what all these different
licenses mean.

~~~
_delirium
AGPL's a version of the GPL that considers "running a modified version as a
webapp" equivalent to what counts as "distribution" with the normal GPL. The
goal is that if, say, Amazon AGPL'd their EC2 infrastructure, and you created
an improved version that you then put online as your own cloud provider, you'd
have to release your improvements. The normal GPL wouldn't require that,
because running a service off code isn't considered "distribution" of the code
(the code itself never leaves your servers). People who use the AGPL, though,
want semantics roughly equivalent to what the GPL got you with fat-client
apps: if someone made and sold a modified version of your GPL'd offline word
processor, for example, they'd have to GPL the modifications.

Not sure it makes any difference with .js code, though, because in that case
the code _is_ being distributed, so the normal GPL would already apply.

------
asnyder
Much of the functionality they mention can be done with other Editors. We've
used edit-in-place for the past several years, even with things like CKEditor.
There's nothing that forces you to need to do a page-reload to load CKEditor
or other editors, rather you need an omniscient wrapper that can deal with it.
For example, we use edit-in-place all the time with CKEditor, but of course we
created a NOLOH wrapper for it.

A live example of instantiating and changing CKEditors:
<http://www.noloh.com/Demos/CKEditor/Example/index.php>

Code for example:
[http://github.com/noloh/CKEditor/blob/master/Example/index.p...](http://github.com/noloh/CKEditor/blob/master/Example/index.php)

From there, it's easy to create an Edit-In-Place object using CKEditor:
<http://noloh.diffpaste.com/#/667/>, then wherever you would like edit-in-
place functionality you simply instantiate an EditRegion.

~~~
draftkraft
Hi asnyder, the difference between Aloha Editor and others is, that you can
make any element in the HTML DOM like H1-H6, DIVs, P, SPAN, etc. directly
editable.

------
timmfin
I like the idea, but you can't even insert a link with the editor. I assume it
is just an oversight because it would make perfect sense to have an insert
link button right next to the insert table button. Kind of a large omission
though, especially if you are claiming HTML WYSIWYG. (And what about images?)

~~~
draftkraft
Hi timmfin, you are right. We don’t have a working link example yet. This is
because of the concept we’d like to follow editing content. We don’t want to
handle link’s as special elements. A link is A tag but the rest is like any
other tag in a HTML document with the need to edit the SRC attribute. It also
makes sense to enable Users to edit other elements like ABBR, CITE, etc. and a
lot more specially when it comes to semantic annotation of content. Therefore
we want to put a special attention to the editing of attributes like the SRC
attribute of the A tag. I hope we can come up with that soon.

The same thing when it comes to insert any image or even other resources like
automatic list from databases, slideshows, flash videos and the more. We are
experimenting with a “block” concept which enables the user to insert non
editable blocks like the above and handle their content. Still you will need
to write an plugin to the resource source of your choice.

Thank you.

------
cracell
Very slow for me in Chrome 5 on OS X. Seems like it needs some major polishing
before it's ready.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
It's causing Safari 5 to hang and pop 'slow script' warnings.

~~~
patrickaljord
The demo is actually pretty fast <http://aloha-editor.com/demos/960-fluid-
demo/>

I think it's a front page script that's causing the slowness.

------
jasonkester
Hmm. Not particularly impressive thus far. Here were my first two impressions:

\- Tried the link last night several times, and the server never responded.

\- Tried again today, it came up, I selected some text and clicked "Heading".
The whole document turned bold. Hit Ctrl+Z and nothing happened.

Left.

Stuff like this is all about first impressions. These guys managed to screw
that up for me twice. It's like Joel Spolsky said about premature exposure:
"Now you've got two problems: your thing sucks, and everybody knows it."

~~~
draftkraft
Hi,

@1 thanks you for your feedback with the server. Actually we have a problem
with the backup in the night (MEZ) on the server we cannot solve easily. I’ll
have to switch to another host with the website.

@2 Heading works on the paragraph and makes a H1-6 element around the
paragraph. This behavior is like in MS Word if you did not select 1 or more
characters. The resulting style depends on the CSS. Maybe our demos do not
point that out clearly. You should have a look at the resulting source code
after some formatting.

And yes, we still have some problems. Specially with tables. But I think it’s
better to give others a chance to review and feedback in an early stage so we
can react on the feedback. Thank you.

br haymo

------
bartschuller
It looks like it doesn't work on the iPad: I can't get a cursor to appear.

That could be because contenteditable doesn't work on iOS (but you can style a
textarea any way you want).

------
geuis
Direct link to one of the demo pages <http://aloha-editor.com/demos/960-fluid-
demo/>

------
rev087
There doesn't seem to be an obvious way of deleting or editing tables after
inserting one.

~~~
draftkraft
Thank you. We had the feedback several times. Deleting all rows or cols
deletes a table. I admit - not the best solution. Will try to improve that.

------
Groxx
Looks like it's been HN'd. My connections are timing out.

------
pubnub
www.ltsun.com has been around longer than Aloha.

